

Startups : Stop thinking about fucking aqusition - ofca
http://svenduplic.com/post/12601995015/startups-stop-thinking-about-fucking-aquisition

======
rick888
This seems to be the new theme: Create a startup that has no long-term plans
and the goal of being bought out by a larger company.

